# Polk Audio Ceiling/Wall Mount MC vs RC



## rph123 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am building a house and getting ready to put home audio in. I am considering going all Polk Audio. I have read great reviews and both the MC and RC speakers. Are the MC worth the extra money or is there not enough difference to spend the extra money?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I preface this by saying that I've never heard either of these speakers... but just looking at the basic specs.. the RC's have larger tweeters (and different build materials), same size woofer but different materials, are slightly less efficient, are a little less than and 1" less deep, and are about twice the weight.

I'm guessing the sound will be better, or at least different, just based on the fact that the materials are different. 

You might have better luck finding some actual owners on the Polk Audio forum (on the polk website)... if you get an answer, definitely relay it here! ;-)


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

What model of RC are you planning on buying/install at your room. I'm currently using a pair of RC80i as wide speakers and a pair of RC85i as back surround speakers.

The installation is pretty simple and straight forward. Keep in mind the drivers are 8" on both speakers, so they will require a big hole in your ceiling/walls. You can aime the tweeter on these speakers, which helps a bit on directing the sound to your MLP. 

The sound is pretty good coming from these speakers, and for the price they are really hard to beat. You can buy them directly from a reseller, but if you are lucky they should be available at the Polk's store at eBay. 

No experience on the MC series. Sorry!


----------

